# Alexey Lesukov 11 weeks out from Arnold Amateur 2011



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Pretty large, should look good shredded


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

He's a monster, gotta be a strong Mr O contender for the future.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

how old is he?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

This kid is awesome, he is gonna look super cool.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

sort of answers the question in the nothing to pro size thread. all he needs fine tuning while not having to worry about packing on size


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Saying he's pretty large is like saying Bill Gates is pretty rich. He's massive!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

interesting to see what he'll bring! he has the size for sure


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Blimey that kids huge!! be interesting to see what he can do


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Is his upper body to big for his legs though?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

Brawn said:


> Is his upper body to big for his legs though?


Nope...from what I have seen his legs are excellent


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

.....hes a freak!!


----------



## Hydro.Zx (Oct 24, 2010)

^Was expecting a 1RM... WTF


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

tank

and nice rounded shape


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Double Bi Shot.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

He is going to be hard to beat if he shows up in condition....... a wee beastie


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Brawn said:


> Is his upper body to big for his legs though?


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

How old is he? He only looks about 20ish. Very impressive!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

His arms are HUGE!

A name to look out for in the future for sure


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Rich-B said:


> He's a monster, gotta be a strong Mr O contender for the future.


maybe in the 202s. He's pretty short IIRC


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

5'4 i think


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> maybe in the 202s. He's pretty short IIRC


agree. looks alot more complete than most of the 202s tbh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

beastly looking IMO


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Usual comments:

Look at the size of his nipples.

Bet he has used loads of gear from a young age.

He looks horrible.

Size for the sake of size.

WHO CARES...HE'S AWESOME. AGREED?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

agree,he's massive at 5'4.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> View attachment 53162


wow looks fantastic !!


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

awesome, proper tank, very impressed.


----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone know if he is competing at the amatuer show at the UK grandprix weekend?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Usual comments:
> 
> Look at the size of his nipples.
> 
> ...


Did i miss something?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Mattyboo9 said:


> Did i miss something?


utube.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Ahhh lol it all becomes clear now. Very typical utube comments tbh.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

New vid.,....


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Another update....Looking great!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

he got a couple of up to dat pics on his fb and he looks ****ing ridiculous lol

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Alexei-Lesukov/112197712132575


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rekless said:


> New vid.,....


didnt understand a fvckin word pmsl !!!! looks mint though IMO


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, he must drink a lot of protein shakes.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dazarooni said:


> Wow, he must drink a lot of protein shakes.


1 or 2, Haha


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

lol. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

mal said:


> agree,he's massive at 5'4.


He is a tad shy of 5'7" or 1.69m


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking pretty amazing in those Fb pics. Will be good to see how he looks on the day!


----------

